# Nauticat 33



## Magic_Moments (May 15, 2003)

This is one of the boats I am currently obsessing over. I currently sail in Washington and Britsh Columbia where in the summer there is sometimes wind so light you aren''t sure there is any. Fall and winter are stronger in the wind department, but also in the cold and rain departments. I like pilothouse boats, although I consider that a cockpit enclosure would also work. I have a pilothouse boat now (Gulf 29). I am curious as to how the Nauticat sails. I know it is considered a motorsailor, but I don''t want to motor if I don''t have too. I am also interested because it looks like it has a useable liveaboard space. I am mostly interested in the mid 80''s with the 2 stations. I have seen one with a taller rig and a sort of fin keel setup and it made me curious as to how well either sort does in the sailing department.

Ken


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Ken,
I have a late ''80''s Nauticat 33 Pilothouse Ketch and I know the obsessed feeling you mentioned. My wife and I absolutely love the boat for it''s build quality, fit & finish, comfort and incredible space below decks. We do spend a great deal of time at the aft deck helm however, since that''s typically where you sail from. That is, unless we''re running on a long tack in snotty weather, then we''re in the very comfortable & spacious pilothouse.

Our model has the modified fin keel, skeg-hung rudder and tall rig option. Although not the fastest sailer for her size, she does sail well in moderate to strong winds, unassisted by the engine. The standard shoal draft, full keel model sails poorly in all but higher winds. I''ve actually had her close to hull speed - 7+ knots, under full sail only. When the wind dies down to under 8 knots, the speed diminishes measurably . . . usually the time to fire up the iron genny.

As you know, motorsailing is more efficient when winds are too light for sail only. This is due to the increase in apparent wind created by the boat''s forward movement. The boat''s 90 hp Lehman really displays the advantage over other sailing vessels under these conditions. My boat''s top end is 9 knots, respectable for a 9 ton, 33 footer.

Being a ketch rig, I like the many sail plan options we have and the reduced sail area of the main - easily solo-sailed by me . . . which is most of the time. 

Following, is a shot of her at Edgartown Harbor last July. Feel free to email me for more information.

Steve

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v109/archdiver/Nauticat%2033/starbdsm.jpg


----------

